# Sibylla pretiosa L4 and Molt (video)



## Precarious (Sep 29, 2010)

What would you get if you genetically merged a mosquito with a giraffe?

Music by Precarious :walkman:


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are some funky looking Mantids


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Those are some funky looking Mantids


I love that they walk with their arms out like zombies.

Brains!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2010)

they move so much it's a wonder they don't fall during molting :blink:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Such a neat species! I love the way they look! I know what's next on my mantid list for purchase!!!

On a side note, I love how you match the music to the vid, hyper and upbeat for the tweeker vid and more transformative for the molt. It really sets the mood, so to speak!


----------



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 5, 2010)

this is an expensive mantis???


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 5, 2010)

carlos agraz said:


> this is an expensive mantis???


Not really. Definitely more exotic species though


----------



## Precarious (Oct 5, 2010)

carlos agraz said:


> this is an expensive mantis???


I bought 2 at $7 each, and Yen threw in an extra.  Not expensive at all.


----------

